# أستفسارات متعلقة بالسلامة في معامل النووية



## شيماء الفيزيائية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحببت أن أوجه أسئلتي للمتخصصين الذين لهم احتكاك مباشر مع المعامل النووية..
وأنا لا أسأل من باب الترف العلمي ولكني أسأل لأن الموضوع يُلامس وظيفتي بشكل قوي جداً,فأنا فنية مختبر بإحدى الجامعات السعودية ويُعتبر( معمل النووية )من أحد المعامل التي أشرِف عليها...
ويعلم الله أنني لامست فيكم حسن الخلق وحسن التعامل في هذا المنتدى ولهذا السبب ولغيره تشجعت لطرح أسألتي هنا لعلي أجد إجابة لديكم فإن لم أجدها فلن أعدم أن تدلُوني يا أهل الخبرة إلى اسم منتدى موثوق خاص بالهندسة النووية أبحث لديه عن إجابة لأسئلتي..
والآن إليكموها..
س1:لدينا في معمل النووية درع واحد (واقي من الإشعاع النووي)وهو ثقيل جداً جداً وأنا لا أحب أستخدمه لثقله,وعندما سألت الدكتورة عن وظيفة هذا الشيء وهل تستخدمه هي شخصياً؟!فكانت إجابتها قطعاً لا لأنه ثقيل جداً وكانت تشير أنهم يجعلونه للحامل فقط فزاد ذلك من حيرتي وسألتها من هي الحامل التي تستطيع أن ترتديه؟!ستُسقط جنينها فوراً!!ولذلك أخبرتني بصدق أن هذة الأسباب تجعلها تُعفي أي طالبة حامل من دخول معمل النووية...وسؤالي هنا هل هذا الدرع ديكور فقط ؟!,وهل فات على مُصممي هذا الدرع تلك النقطة؟!(أريد توضيح من فضلكم ).
ملحوظة:-المصادر المشعة التي نتعامل معها هي ألفا وجاما وهي ضعيييفة جداً ويخبرنا مهندس الشركة اذي أحضرها أنها ميتة ولا داعي للخوف منها على قوله,وأصدقكم القول أني لاحظته يحملها بيده دون مبالاة.
س2:لدينا في المعمل أيضاً قفازات للوقاية من الإشعاع وهي كبيرة الحجم نسبياً مقارنة مع المصادر المشعة التي تكون على شكل حلقات دائرية مسطحة منها اللون البرتقالي والأصفر والأحمر ومكتوب على كل حلقة رمزالعنصر المشع وكمية الإشعاع بوحدات الميلي كورري والكوري على ما أعتقد.....,مثلاً السيزيوم يأخذ اللون الأزرق والرمز Cs على ما أعتقد...وسؤالي هنا القفاز كبير ويعيقني أثناء عملية تفحص المصدر المشع الذي يكون صغير نسبياً لأعرف اسمه لكي يتسنى لي أن أحضره للدكتورة عندما تطلبه بالإسم,فما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للإمساك بالمصدر المشع لتفحصه؟؟
وللمعلومية:لقد نهرتني الدكتورة خوفاً علي من الإشعاع عندما رأتني أتفحص المصادر المشعة بيدي مباشرة وأخبرتني أنه يجب أن أمسكه من الأطراف أو بالماسك المعدني الذي لم أعرف بوجوده إلا مؤخراً..
س3:ماهي رموز العناصر المشعة الخاصة المتعلقة بأشعة ألفا وجاما؟؟
س4:اضطررنا لنقل حاويةمن الرصاص بداخلها مصدر مشع سيزيوم(أزرق)وهو 5كوري أو ميللي كوري لا أتذكر تحديداً,منمعمل نووية إلى معمل فيزياء حديثة لإجراء تجربة كومبتون المرتبطة بالحاسوب عليه,,,,وسؤالي هل وجوده في هذا المعمل يشكل خطرحتى وإن احتفظنا به في الحاوية الرصاص وأغلقناها جيداً؟؟!ما هي احتياطات السلامة الواجب علي اتخاذها في هذة الحالة للحفاظ عل المعمل خالي من الإشعاعات جاما الضارة؟؟!
وأخيراً...هل لديكم نصائح تسعفون بها فنية مختبر مبتدئة لم يتم تأهيلها للتعامل مع المعامل النووية؟؟​


----------



## علياء مراد (16 يناير 2011)

الموضوع جدا مهم ورائع يا ريت حد يفيدنا فيه


----------

